# Tahoe? Best Drinking/Partying Spots



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

a group of 30?? your going to bring the party to wherever you go!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

JM023 said:


> a group of 30?? your going to bring the party to wherever you go!



haha, yeah i hope so but I am sure that we'll break up into smaller groups so it would be good to know where to head for a good time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

did you have fun while you were here in tahoe?


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

They are all probably in jail....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Dude i go to tahoe ewvery year its awsome beast place in the world


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude he still hasnt replyed back, he's probably dead. 
Heres the story, he went out, got shit faced and then rode down the mountain on skis. 
RIP Mazimo.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

why is he usually on this all the time?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

dude SLT is like a mini vegas... casinos and bars everywhere. you should try to get into club vex. its on the casino floor of Harrahs and is easily the best club in northern california, well actually i guess its nevada. Mulligans is a sick little irish pub that is always fun. you will have a blast


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

tahoe is tight dude i'm so in love with it. don't know any drinking spots but hope you have fun dude


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

bump for this thread because im heading to tahoe in 2 weeks, heavenly in particular.
And im wondering where will it be poppin for a 21 year old?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

*Not lacking drinking spots*

Tahoe is dope! There are so many cool drinking spots. Definitely not lacking them there!

Kyle,
Lake Tahoe Resort


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet i'm 17 down in minden, someone hook me up?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Cabo wabo.......I ain't one for trendy spots but you can't go wrong with 2.50 Caronas!


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

any of the major casinos is always a good time . lake sides is where its at for cheep food and drink for locals . 





THE JIB CRIB - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------

